# Wild Hog Sausage Question.....



## Derek Edge (Sep 16, 2008)

along with a couple of others.  First off, I have recently built and put out my first hog trap on some land that I lease that is covered in them.  I plan to set it on Thursdays so that hopefully I will catch them on the weekend because I don't have time to clean them during the week.  Anyway, my plans are to simply butcher them into whatever is good.  I've looked and looked for sausage recipes but I want to ask you guys for the best sausage recipe you have for wild hog?  Also, is the taste and texture of the sausage similar to domestic hog sausage?  I've killed and ate my share of wild hog, some good and some not so good, but I have never made sausage out of it.  Also, last question, what are the best cuts you get from the hogs?  I've had wild hog ribs but they were tough for the most part.  I have had great, smoked, primal cuts also.


----------



## Doyle (Sep 16, 2008)

When I cleaned my first few wild pigs, I cut off the hams and shoulders for smoking and everything else went into sausage.  As far as recipes go, there are literally thousands of sausage recipes out there - some online.  Others are can be found in books.  I did some searching online and found some that sounded decent and it wound up tasting just fine.   I'm still searching for more to play with. 

One thing you will find is that wild pig is pretty lean.  You will probably have to add fat to get the consistency you need.  I use cheap bacon for fat.  You can buy a 5lb box of ends and pieces  for next to nothing or ask your local butcher to save some fat for you.   Grinders don't like fat.   I found that if you grind it almost frozen, it goes through the blades much easier.


----------



## btt202 (Sep 16, 2008)

can can buy a bag of old plantation sauage mix its pretty good say's to mix with25lbs of meat works better for me with about 21 lbs of meat. even my wife and kids eat it and like it  run meat threw grinder once then mix season by hand very good  do a good job of mixing spice's then run threw grinder again and pack in buck or stuff in caseing


----------



## Shine Runner (Sep 16, 2008)

Interested too....ya'll keep it coming


----------



## Bryan (Sep 17, 2008)

Plantation is what i use.I mix then fry some to see how it tastes and add more if needed.Adding bacon or some other fatty cut of pork does help from making it to dry.


----------



## abrannon (Sep 18, 2008)

Derek;

When Rifle season comes in Starley's in Wilkinson County will start taken hogs again.  IMHO they make some of the best sausage.  If you get the whole hog done in sausage they wave the process fee, and just charge By the pound for the sausage.

I like to smoke the hams and sholders.  The sholders and the hams also make some good barbeque.  

If the hog is large enough I like to slice the Back strap real thin and bread it like a pork chop.  

Another favorite is to take a shoulder or the ribs, and coat it with Tony Charree's (SP) creole seasoning and then rap it in foil and place in a 250 degree oven.  And let it cook real slow.  That is real good.

I do not know any good sausage recipes, I am too lazy to make my own.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 18, 2008)

We use to raise and kill 20 to 30 hogs a year.
We used to use A C Legg's seasonings.
Used to buy it at the farmers market or you can buy it online.

I agree with what Bryan said. Mix some up and try it and the adjust . Some times we would add extra sage , black pepper, white pepper or add salt.
Be sure to taste it before adding salt the Legg's seasoning is pretty salty as is.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Sep 18, 2008)

I havent tried it but this one is supposed to be as good as Jimmy Dean. 

I intended on trying it on my next pig.

Ingredients
2 teaspoons dried sage 
3 tablespoons salt 
2 teaspoons black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
3/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves 
9 lbs ground pork butt


----------

